# hoyt alphamax 32



## lollygagger (Oct 4, 2007)

take $700 bucks for it.... mint condition


----------



## lollygagger (Oct 4, 2007)

bow will be sold bare, 29" 70 lbs. right handed


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Here ya go. Good Luck with the sale.


----------



## lollygagger (Oct 4, 2007)

sold! please close thread


----------

